# James Squire 150 Lashes Ag Recipe?



## hendos (20/7/12)

Hi Just curious if anyone has experimented with a James Squires 150 lashes pale ale all grain brew?

I have tried and love Dr smurtos golden ale.
i have read and have heard they use Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo and Willamette.

Any ideas on a recipe?


----------



## robbo5253 (20/7/12)

Link

This should give you a starting point

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Spiesy (21/7/12)

I have a mate who works at the Squire's brewery in Camperdown. Whilst they don't brew the Pale Ale here (it's brewed in SA), he reckons that the hops used are a mixture of galaxy, amarillo, hallateau and something else.


----------



## Curramore (5/12/14)

Just drinking my JS 150 lashes all grain, bloody excellent after a fortnight bubbling in the fermenter, a week to settle and a month in the keg. Carbonates well, great, persistent head which slides all the way down the glass, same colour as the commercial brew, but more aroma and less fruit salad, a bit more lime? flavour in the finish, maybe a tad bittering hoppier finish with the Pride of Ringwood than the real deal. Great with a big hunk of smelly, crumbly matured cheddar cheese and a slab of quince jam.

Ingredients: 4.5kg Barrett Burston Pale malt; 500g Munich malt, 500g Carapils; 500 g Dry wheat malt extract, (Wheat malt grain I had was stale); 20g Pride of Ringwood; 10g Cascade, 10g Amarillo Gold, 10g Nelson Sauvin; 5 g Williamette. SO-5 yeast, M10 Workhorse yeast, 45 litres water.

Method: Crack grains medium coarse, put in a clean cotton pillow slip; Heat in 18 litres of water to 63 C over 10 min; steep and stir the grains 60 min; heat to 78 C over 10 min, stir the grains again; Drain mash tun into boiler, sparge twice with 78 C water twice to achieve total boil volume of 30 litres; SG pre-boil was 1.045 after adding the dissolved wheat spray malt; boil time 60 min, add 20g POR hops at start; 10g Cascade at 40 minutes in, 10g Amarillo Gold and 10g Nelson Sauvin at 50 minutes in; Cool wort to ferment temp. of 24 C, final volume 22 litres; add 5g Williamette steeped and leave in fermenter; Add SO-5 and M10 Workhorse yeasts; Fermented 14 days at 18-22 C , really slow start, but rapid Day 2 to 8, then slow to SG 1011 day 9, left settle for a week, then kegged day 21 at 1011 SG, force carbonated and stored in ambient for 5 days, then coldroom at 2 C for 25 days. Will it last until Xmas Day?
.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (6/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> I have a mate who works at the Squire's brewery in Camperdown. Whilst they don't brew the Pale Ale here (it's brewed in SA), he reckons that the hops used are a mixture of galaxy, amarillo, hallateau and something else.


Pretty sure its brewed in lidcombe since that's the only place they can do the tap king bottles.


----------



## indica86 (6/12/14)

You need to add some crap to make it cloudy like they do.
There was a link some where at some stage....


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/14)

They brew JS all over the place. I was at Tea Gardens (Myall Lakes) a couple of months ago staying at the pub and the JS Amber was out of a Boags keg.

For the Lashes, I do pretty much what Curramore does, with POR as the base hop.


----------



## Tahoose (6/12/14)

I go for;

75% ale
25% wheat

Low 60's mash
POR for 12-15 ibu of bittering 
3/4 Amarillo & 1/4 Nelson Sauvin hop mix at flameout for remander up to 25ibu. 
No dry hop
West coast strain.

Handy tip I learnt if you are aiming for that cloudy look in a beer. Add a tbsp of plain flour at 10mins.

Got one on tap atm 4.5% and way to smashable


----------



## indica86 (6/12/14)

Tahoose said:


> Handy tip I learnt if you are aiming for that cloudy look in a beer. Add a tbsp of plain flour at 10mins.


W T F ?


----------



## spog (6/12/14)

indica86 said:


> W T F ?


WTF x2


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/14)

Starch haze, should work as the mash enzymes have been denatured.


----------



## Blind Dog (6/12/14)

But why? If its a wit i'd kind of understand as it can give that almost flouro Hoegaarden sheen and adds to the wheat 'snap'. But if its supposed to be an IPA, why? trying to clone a beer is all well and good, but why clone the bits that are crap? (although IMO that rules 150 lashes out as a clone attempt anyway)

(edit spelling)


----------



## Tahoose (6/12/14)

I'm not saying that's what I do, just throwing it out there into the brewisphere... 

Depending on how far people wish to go with the cloning.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (8/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> But why? If its a wit i'd kind of understand as it can give that almost flouro Hoegaarden sheen and adds to the wheat 'snap'. But if its supposed to be an IPA, why? trying to clone a beer is all well and good, but why clone the bits that are crap? (although IMO that rules 150 lashes out as a clone attempt anyway)
> 
> (edit spelling)


I guess that question applies to JS and why they use bio cloud?


----------



## Curramore (10/12/14)

Curramore said:


> Just drinking my JS 150 lashes all grain, bloody excellent after a fortnight bubbling in the fermenter, a week to settle and a month in the keg. Carbonates well, great, persistent head which slides all the way down the glass, same colour as the commercial brew, but more aroma and less fruit salad, a bit more lime? flavour in the finish, maybe a tad bittering hoppier finish with the Pride of Ringwood than the real deal. Great with a big hunk of smelly, crumbly matured cheddar cheese and a slab of quince jam.
> 
> Ingredients: 4.5kg Barrett Burston Pale malt; 500g Munich malt, 500g Carapils; 500 g Dry wheat malt extract, (Wheat malt grain I had was stale); 20g Pride of Ringwood; 10g Cascade, 10g Amarillo Gold, 10g Nelson Sauvin; 5 g Williamette. SO-5 yeast, M10 Workhorse yeast, 45 litres water.
> 
> ...


This brew is cloudy already, doesn't need "biocloud" or whatever that is, will tale a pic and post when I next visit the brew shed.
Xmas brews are the JS 150 clone, an AG Aussie Pale ale, an AG nut brown ale, a canned Morgan's Dockside stout, a Canadian blonde extract brew for the girls and an extract Mex Cerveza for the low alcohol wowsers. 30 gallons should cover it !


----------



## Curramore (10/12/14)

Bugger! Had to drink another one , in the name of science of course!
Probably decrease the POR bittering by a poofteenth next brew though.


----------



## DutchBrewer (22/1/15)

Hi Curramore,

About to brew the 150 lashes from your recipe, but was wondering how much wheat malt grain you would have used, instead of the dried wheat malt extract??

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Curramore (28/1/15)

DutchBrewer said:


> Hi Curramore,
> 
> About to brew the 150 lashes from your recipe, but was wondering how much wheat malt grain you would have used, instead of the dried wheat malt extract??
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


I would have added just under a kg of wheat grain malt to the mash DutchBrewer. Sorry not to answer earlier, have been away from the office. tasted a bottle of that brew again the other day, would probably decrease the aroma hops by a tad as well as the bittering hops, not mellowing as well as I had hoped. Cheers.


----------

